# Free music that can be used in videos



## Hayward (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all!  I've been looking for places to post my link so folks will
find my free music.  If this isn't an appropriate forum for that let
me know.  You can find my music here
Taylor Hayward Piano Music - Contact . I made it royalty free and
it's currently being used in about three-hundred videos on the web.
Enjoy!


Taylor Hayward


----------

